# Opera: Beim Öffnen eines neuen Tabs Startseite öffnen



## rayon (13. Januar 2012)

*Opera: Beim Öffnen eines neuen Tabs Startseite öffnen*

Hallo Community,

ich habe mal eine frage zu meinem Standartbrowser, Opera (in v11.60):

*Wie kann ich in Opera einstellen, dass beim Öffnen eines neuen Tabs nicht die Opera-Schnellwahl, sondern meine Startseite (bzw. ein bestimmter Link) geöffnet wird?*

Ich nutze Opera gerade wegen der Schnelligkeit beim kurzen Surfen und den Mausgesten. Eine meiner Mausgesten ist auch das Öffnen eines neuen Tabs im Hintergrund. Nur leider erscheint dort immer die Opera-Schnellwahl und nicht meine Startseite (Ich habe mir die Startseite selber geschrieben und möchte sie nicht gegen die Opera-Schnellwahl eintauschen!). Ich habe bereits lange in den Einstellungen gesucht, aber keinen passenden Punkt gefunden. Da ich die Mausgesten benutze, würde natürlich auch ein Mausgesten-Befehl für das Öffnen eines Links im Hintergrund (oder auch Vordergrund) ausreichen. Doch einen solchen Befehl habe ich auch noch nicht gefunden.
Bitte um Hilfe!

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus!

PS: Einen Browserwechsel würde ich deswegen nur ungern vollziehen. Hinweise auf eine gute Alternative interessieren mich aber trotzdessen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Opera: Beim Öffnen eines neuen Tabs Startseite öffnen*

Hiho,

also ich kenn den Code dafür, dass die Seite aufgerufen wird, die du als Startseite eingestellt hast. Weiß ja nicht inwiefern du deine Gesten schon editiert hast, aber das kannst du ja notfalls auf deine eigene Standard "neue Tab-Geste" legen. Gestenname wäre "Gesture Down", der neue Code wäre dann: "Open link in new page | New page & Go to homepage" - reicht dir das?


----------



## rayon (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Opera: Beim Öffnen eines neuen Tabs Startseite öffnen*

Genial! Vielen Dank. Ich habe bei den Befehlen für die Mausgesten nicht so wirklich durchgeblickt. Das gute ist, jetzt öffnet er auch den neuen Tab im Vordergrund!


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Opera: Beim Öffnen eines neuen Tabs Startseite öffnen*

Ganz ehrlich? ich hab auch keine große Ahnung davon, nutze die Gesten nichtmal wirklich^^ Hatte es beim googlen gerade gefunden  Freut mich aber wenns das ist was du gesucht hast


----------

